# Fan Control



## h5n1 (May 24, 2009)

I have Toshiba A300-1MO laptop and FreeBSD 7.2 installed, all is quite fine but the FAN never stop. Does any one knows how to control them (if it's possible)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2009)

Have you looked in the BIOS? Mine (HP Compaq) has an option not to run the fan at full speed on AC power. Another thing to look at is powerd(8). You can put something like this in /etc/rc.conf:


```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a max -b adaptive"
```


----------



## h5n1 (May 24, 2009)

> Have you looked in the BIOS?


 
No, I don't have this option, unfortunately!

But I try with powerd!


----------



## borish (Jun 11, 2009)

Some laptops have fans that always run. That's a problem with thermal design.


----------



## h5n1 (Jun 11, 2009)

On my laptop I have Fedora 10 and fan is turning off from time to time.


----------



## borish (Jun 12, 2009)

Is fan behaviour different on Windows? 

If you have a Pentium M processor you can try to lower the CPU core voltage to reduce power consumtion. Also, you may try to reduce the frequency of your GPU. However I don't know what unix tools you can use for that. I once tried this on Windows.

The fan in my HP at work runs all the time. It has a dual core CPU inside.


----------

